# Shipping Knives to Singapore



## karloevaristo (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm planning to ship one of my knives from the US to Singapore, and was wondering if there's going to be any problem with customs. Anybody had an experience shipping knives to Singapore?

Karlo


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2011)

I've return shipped knives to Singapore as well as shipped products like stones, etc and have never had an issue from my end. I can't say if the customers had any issues on their end though.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 20, 2011)

I get my knives shipped here as well and have encountered no problems at all so far. Just that sometimes the postman comes at weird times of the day and you may have to go down to the post office to grab your item.

O and by the way, all I've shipped are kitchen knives. Not sure about the butterfly knives and katanas etc.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 20, 2011)

nice! thanks guys...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 21, 2011)

If you have to declare what it is, put "kitchen cutlery" or something non threatening like that. Just "knives" will probably increase the chance it gets inspected by customs.


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 21, 2011)

tools or kitchen tools is a good declaration to use


----------



## MadMel (Jun 21, 2011)

Tools is the way to go man.. Nothing else... Just plain old 'TOOLS'


----------



## Tristan (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had shipments to singapore 5 times, 2 from US, 1 from belgium, 2 from japan. Always fine.

If the value declared is above $400, you need to go to the post office to pay the GST tax.

So far, kitchen knives, kitchen cutlery all worked fine for me.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 21, 2011)

how long does it usually take to ship from the US to Singapore?


----------



## MadMel (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on the length of time you choose. Can be anywhere between 5 days to 2~3 weeks.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on the vendor. Each prefers different postage methods. With JCK, I normally get the package from japan within 3-4 days. From germany it took almost 15 days.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 23, 2011)

What's the cheapest way to send knives from the US to Singapore? USPS priority mail?


----------

